# Speedline rims VWM 1986



## goxe (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello, first of all I want to say that I´m very pleased to find this site and forum. I just add these Topic in "Wheel and tire Forum", but I think this is the better place for it so I enter it again here.
I´m on building a replica of the car that was driven by Kenneth Eriksson in the RAC Rally 1987. In this time VWM had a special type of speedline gravel wheels, I´m lucky to own three of these rims, but unfortunately I cant find a few more of these rims to complete a whole set. I was in contact with the dutch Hans Weijs, who buyed a lot of parts from VWM in this time and also with Bildon racing in the USA, but no one could help me with this wheels. Perhaps anyone of you is able to give me an information or best to sell me these rims ;-))

Best regards
Andreas
http://www.vwmotorsport.com/vw...9.jpg


_Modified by goxe at 12:31 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Speedline rims VWM 1986 (goxe)*

the link to the pic doesn't work.


----------



## vr6ruled (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Speedline rims VWM 1986 (DUTCHMANia)*

hit up chris eyre on http://www.vwmotorsports.com forums or on http://www.clubgti.com. that is his user name.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i would love to see photos of these wheels...


----------



## goxe (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

hi, now the link should work, otherwise add "www.vwmotorsport.com/vwpics/Images/15.14%20IMG_1119.jpg" in your browser


_Modified by goxe at 12:33 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (goxe)*


----------

